# Rooting in potatoes?



## jswordy (Jun 24, 2013)

Someone shared something with me on Fb about rooting roses. Says cut the stem off fresh and stick it in a potato, then bury the potato in good soil and the stem will root. Wonder if it would work for grapes?



> Simply cut healthy stems, place them in large potatoes, and them bury them 3-4 inches deep in a healthy soil mixture of peet moss and top soil. The potatoes keep the stems moist and help develop the root systems. It's a perfectly simple way to multiply your rose garden without spending lots of $$$.


----------



## pjd (Jun 24, 2013)

James, Grapes root easily! no need for the potato but it would not hurt.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 24, 2013)

JS, I cant believe you asked that....I thought you a farmer.
just about all vines will take root, on roses you can get a root stimulator, which works on grapes as well.
try to take a cutting with a node on it...
heres a pic of one way....


----------



## garymc (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm especially good at killing cuttings. I'm going to try this with elderberries.


----------



## jswordy (Jun 25, 2013)

garymc said:


> I'm especially good at killing cuttings. I'm going to try this with elderberries.



Me, too.

James, I raise CATTLE.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 25, 2013)

lol, well cattle certainly aint grapes...for sure....good man..I love beef.
what kind you raise there.


----------



## jswordy (Jun 25, 2013)

Just a small commercial herd, mostly black Angus mixed with other stuff.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 25, 2013)

black angus, will work...you pen a couple up every year and feed corn...before butchering...


----------



## jswordy (Jun 25, 2013)

Peterson Farm Brothers, "I'm Farming and I Grow it"

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48H7zOQrX3U[/ame]


----------



## winointraining (Jun 25, 2013)

I tried raising chickens once, but they kept dying on me. Then my buddy told me I was planting them to deep and too close together.


----------



## winointraining (Jun 25, 2013)

I tried raising chickens once, but they kept dying on me. Then my buddy told me I was planting them to deep and too close together.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 25, 2013)

excellent js, just excellent.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 25, 2013)

Great video Jim!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 25, 2013)

jswordy said:


> Peterson Farm Brothers, "I'm Farming and I Grow it"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48H7zOQrX3U



Anyone that can work the sprinkler dance AND the lawn mower into a single video, is alright with me.


----------



## jimpeterson (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey, Jim

Maybe you could talk those Peterson brothers into getting rid of the corn and wheat, and putting in grape vines...?


----------

